# Fluoresent lights - Update!



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

In our Apache 700 2005 model.. We have some spotlights, now with LED bulbs.. Also some fluoresent lights that work of the 12v system and when on hook up or have enough battery like to use them as they seem to give better light..
3 of these have now failed and it's getting a bit dark  

Question ... Are these 240v tubes ?? and operate by an inverter within the light fitting ????
I am looking for replacements on ebay and the net and most times it does not state voltage or if it does they say 240v ??
Tubes are stamped F13T5/4100K 13 I know is the wattage, T5 the connector type and 4100 has something to do with brightness..

Just like to clarify before I go off buying the wrong things..


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I understand that voltage is immaterial in a fluorescent tube. I have a 240v one in amongst the 12v. That's probably why the voltage is often not specified.

JohnW


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You need to check the voltage with a voltmeter, We had the same sort of problem and we eventually got 12 v Tubes to replace, We got them from here :- http://www.asap-supplies.com/toc.php?frame=yes&toc=search_disp&asap=%%session%%&keywords=721914


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Wizzo is right, voltage does not matter with fluorescent tubes. It is regulated by the electronic control circuit in the fitting. Just find one with fitting length, diameter and connector. Any good DIY store should have them on stock.

Regarding the 4100K: This indicates the colour temperature, and stands for a rather cold white. If you want to have the light "warmer", more like halogen or incandescent light, then select a lower colour temperature. (Yes it's true! Lower colour temperature gives warmer light.)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Rip 'em all out and replace with LED strips. I bought 4 x 50cm ones off ebay for a tenner, wired them into the 12v feed to the flourescents, much better light level !!!

Stuck to the top of the lockers, facing towards the centre of the van with double sided tape, give loads of light for almost zero battery drain !!

If intereted PM me and I will send you a couple of piccies.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Let me know how you get on, as i am in the same boat, Mrplodd is going to send me some pics i hope.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

frenchfancy said:


> Let me know how you get on, as i am in the same boat, Mrplodd is going to send me some pics i hope.


No problem.. I just ordered a job lot of 10 off ebay for £12.99 delivered !! 
I only need 3 and maybe a couple of spares - SO!! If they work and you need some.. "wink"..


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Fluoresent lights - Help please..*



tonka said:


> In our Apache 700 2005 model.. We have some spotlights, now with LED bulbs.. Also some fluoresent lights that work of the 12v system and when on hook up or have enough battery like to use them as they seem to give better light..
> 3 of these have now failed and it's getting a bit dark
> 
> Question ... Are these 240v tubes ?? and operate by an inverter within the light fitting ????
> ...


Hi

If you mean the hidden bulbs above the lockers I beleive they are 12v. In our 2007 Cheyenne I have just had one replace under warranty as it failed.

Keith


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

O>K tonka pm me when you are sorted


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

surely if the lights work when not on hookup then they are only 12v.I am of course disscounting the use of an inverter. or am I looking bat this in a too simplyfied manner. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Cabby most small fluorescent luminaires have a small inverter inside so are powered by 12V what the actual lamp is rated at is often not apparent but anything over about 100V ac works.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Cabby most small fluorescent luminaires have a small inverter inside so are powered by 12V what the actual lamp is rated at is often not apparent but anything over about 100V ac works.


Just what I thought but needed to ask.. On the fitting there is obviously some circuitry and I assumed it to be some type of power invertor... Tubes are on the way, so will soon find out..

If you hear a bang, followed by swearing somewhere near Jn12 on the M6 you will know why.....


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

T5 indicates the diameter of the tube.....FWIW


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Dunno about everybody else but I was tempted to swap mine for LED's' However, been in friend's van with lots of them and I couldn't see properly to read.

Have to have brighter light since laser surgery (worth trying out first I think). _ Or get BIG PRINT from the oldies section in the library! 8O


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Will someone give a link or number to search for on eBay, or even PM me, thanks, Frank


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

vardy said:


> Dunno about everybody else but I was tempted to swap mine for LED's' However, been in friend's van with lots of them and I couldn't see properly to read.


The trouble with LEDs is that they are very directional. Very bright when viewed straight on but not much outside of that, a bit like mini spotlights I suppose. For that very reason they were not legal for use as cycle lights. However that has either changed or nobody's bothered to uphold the law. In some respects it's nice to actually see a bike with any kind of lights rather than none at all!

JohnW


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

UPDATE...
Bought a cheap batch off ebay..
Working a treat, except for 1 light that must have a fault in the wiring or the fitting... Under investigation..

PS. Spare tubes available, !!!!! PM me..


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> vardy said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno about everybody else but I was tempted to swap mine for LED's' However, been in friend's van with lots of them and I couldn't see properly to read.
> ...


The law on cycle lamps was relaxed a few years ago, (2005 IIRC), to accept flashing cycle lamps which DofT had resisted for years. Steady LED's had been legalised a few years before that. 
This was brought about by the big improvements in LED technology (much brighter) & the widespread flouting of the law by cyclists. In the end DofT accepted the inevitable & legalised them.


----------

